
MBOX to PST - denishall
If you really want to export your emails from an existing MBOX file format to PST format then you need a Software Which Convert your MBOX file to PST file. This MBOX file to PST file Converter software converts mailbox items in MBOX into PST format. These items can be imported into new PST files or existing PST file according to your choice. You can save the new PST files on any desired location over the network or on the system. They can be imported into Outlook to access the data.<p>You Can Download this Software free trial version from here: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.mboxtopstconverter.emltopstutility.com&#x2F;
======
reidkim
You can also try KDETools MBOX to PST Converter that easily export MBOX files
into Outlook PST format. Converted files can be easily imported in any version
of Microsoft Outlook:

[https://www.kdetools.com/mbox-to-pst-
converter.html](https://www.kdetools.com/mbox-to-pst-converter.html)

